# sparrowhark 1 pigeon 0



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got home from work and Mrs t showed me this,She works from home so busy doing her thing and bang,at first she thought the pigeon had hit the conservatory roof and then the ground but when she looked the Sparrow hawk had caught the pigeon off the roof 
















pictures from phone and though a window so thats why the bad pictures


----------



## Cem (Feb 5, 2017)

i cant see the pictures.can you please check ?


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice! We have a few along the field at the back of our house. Just waiting on one taking our daughters rabbit!


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shots, very lucky to see that.
I arrived home from work once to find a dead crow in the garden. Thought nothing of it and got rid of the carcass. 5 mins later a sparrow hawk was wondering around the garden looking for its kill!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

They are true hunters, nature can seem cruel a bird taken off one of my feeding stations very quick plus effective.

John Tht.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wicked shots, same thing happened about 2 months back, just looked at me and flew off with a sparrow, where's the camera when you need it

Kev


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Superb shots,if that was me the camera would be miles away and my phone battery flat!


----------

